# Npotw 2/26 - 3/4



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here are my nails for this week. I used Savvy Nail Laquer - Ruby Slippers.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice nails, great color! I must have missed the starting of this thread. Great idea!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you Melissa and Lina. :icon_love


----------



## Becka (Feb 27, 2006)

nice color and manicure Anna!


----------



## pieced (Feb 27, 2006)

Whow, I love you nails Anna, and the colour is great.

Here is mine until next week...

Base coat - *Miracle nails* (nail hardener)

Gold - *Zara*

Top coat - *Opi Cotton Candy*


----------



## pieced (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, it's my real nails Charmaine, I just did them yesterday. It's not french manicure. It's just gold nail polish, and just to tone it down the gold, I put a coat of natural nail colour...


----------



## Saints (Feb 27, 2006)

Your nails look great girls. I'm still wearing the new Nivea nailpolish I bought on Saturday


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 27, 2006)

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## ilafa (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice nails, all of you! :clap


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Pieced - You have very beautiful hands and nails. I love that natural color.

Edda - I love your nail polish. It's a very cute color.

Retro-Violet - That's a beautiful red color.


----------



## Maja (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used Manhattan nail polish; it is pearly pink, but doesn't have a name. It is more pink than on the pic.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

I love that color. It's very pretty. :icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

what a cute thread!

everyone's nails look so pretty. i'm so ashamed of mine, so i don't get them done unless i have acrylics on lol


----------



## Maja (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey guys! Forgot about this thread?

I just did my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used French manicure pink polish, nothing special..


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 3, 2006)

how cute, maja!

by the way, since it's nail polish of THE WEEK, maybe we should put from now on in the titles the date it starts and ends. for example, for this thread, it'll be...

NPOTW 2/26 - 3/4

what do you think?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Your nails are so long and beautiful. :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

I think that's a good idea. Maybe more people will post their nails then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 3, 2006)

changed it, even though it ends tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pieced (Mar 4, 2006)

What great nails you girls have...


----------



## Becka (Mar 4, 2006)

You gals have some gorgeous nails! Who's idea was this thread, I love it !!! I can't take decent FOTD pics of myself so this thread is perfect, finally I can post a pic :icon_smil

Here's mine, concerto in copper by OPI, w/ clear coat overtop


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very pretty. I love that color.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 5, 2006)

very cute, becka!!


----------

